# P-Town PD



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have any info on Provincetown Police Summer jobs? I.e. is it any good? worthwhile? How's the dept.?


----------



## JonB (Aug 3, 2002)

I worked down there 2 summers......it is great experience! Department is good, with a good bunch of people. You learn a ton because of how much activity there is there. If you are looking for a summer job on the cape and do not mind diversity :roll: then its a great place.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

JonB said:


> I worked down there 2 summers......it is great experience! Department is good, with a good bunch of people. You learn a ton because of how much activity there is there. If you are looking for a summer job on the cape and do not mind diversity :roll: then its a great place.


 Ladies and gentlemen just to back Jon B up, :t: I know some individuals that have gone to p-town to work and they say the experience is like no other. I have also been told that it's a place where you can make it or be marked for life. So if you are considering law enforcement and have the right mind frame apply to p-town, if you just want power and want to act like an ass it will probably be your first and last job in law enforcement from what i understand. Good luck to all.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I agree, I am thinking about applying because I have heard the same, if you can handle the, er, alternative lifestyle, in the area, it is an excellent experience. It's such a long drive though from Boston area


----------



## richie1978 (Jul 11, 2003)

I worked down in P-Town for two summers, It's a very busy place, If your looking to gain expierence in law enforcment, then it's the place to go. The department has good people, and you have no restrictions on you, like some other summer jobs. The two summers I was down there it was crazy you see alot and get involved in alot. P-Town durring the summer is crazy som many people just partying, as the summer moves along the more active the deaprtment gets. As far as the diffrent life style goes, yes it is diffrent, but it's not all that bad. Don't listen to other people and what they say, if you want to gain great expierence and you get the job, take it. Like the Sgt. T will tell you your first day, if you can work here you can work anywhere. :lol:


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

How hard is it to find affordable housing down there?


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

John J said:


> How hard is it to find affordable housing down there?


Housing is pretty easy to find, usually runs around $400-450 a month :x . That may seem expensive, but trust me it is nothing compared to the money that you can make down there  . It is a great place to work, you will gain lots of experience and everyone on the department is nice and willing to help you all the time.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

is the reserve academy a requirement?


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

Pinkos307 said:


> is the reserve academy a requirement?


 I would say yes if your going to be full-time for 5 months..You are still dealing with the public and responding to calls


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Pinkos307 said:


> is the reserve academy a requirement?


Yes, you do need the reserve academy.


----------



## hunter3277 (Jul 4, 2003)

hey richie aren't you the one that was bashing P-Town this past summer on line because you said the pd was corrupt and had crappy equipment? P-Town is a great place to work for great guys and alot of great experiences. I would recommend this summer job to anyone!


----------



## richie1978 (Jul 11, 2003)

P-Town is a great place to work, I'm not the only one who can log on under my name, I made the mistake of letting someone log on under my name, who I thought was a "friend". Like I said it's a great place to start and will learn alot , If you look back at that post you will notice I edited what was said, due to the fact that was not my opinion.


----------



## JonB (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes the reserve academy is a requirement along with First responder, CPR, defib, O.C and Baton training. 
Housing......you can find it if you look in the right places, there are some rentals that were like $4-$5,000 for summer but you can split that apartment with 2-3 other people and like someone else said......that is nothing compared to what you can make! Any other questions ill try to help but its an awesome place to work and get experience!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ahh yes, P-town , i worked there for 2 summers it was great. Definately apply there you will learn and do alot and have a blast.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 30, 2002)

I worked in P-town for one summer and it is an excellent place to work. It has a wide variety of calls and I used the various calls I went on in every interview I had since working there. They really allow you to be a police officer. Two nights aweek, I had my own cruiser and had the roam of the town. I highly recomend working there for a summer if you have the chance.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Are you the same MikeyG that knows Petrelli?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How many hours? Any OT or Details?


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> How many hours? Any OT or Details?


You work 40 hrs a week on a 5-2 shift. We worked a lot of details this year, but it also depends on how many full-timers take the details before you. Overtime is scarce because they have 12 summer officers working, usually you only get it when they hold you over at the end of your shift. I averaged 49 hours a week.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Whats the average age of folks working the P-Town gig? I'm 29... probably a bit older than the usual crowd, but I would definitely enjoy the experience...

So Housing is reasonable it seems...

Anybody else considering applying this year here?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

When i was there I was 26/27 and I was the oldest, usually the age group is early 20s. But it was fun as hell.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Whats the average age of folks working the P-Town gig? I'm 29... probably a bit older than the usual crowd, but I would definitely enjoy the experience...


Age range during summer of 2003 was 20-56


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

I wouldn't say housing is cheap or easy to find at all. Unless you consider 
$500 - $1000 a month cheap, and that's if you can find any....


----------

